# How many people run ebay stores?



## DowntownClothing (Aug 19, 2008)

So I was wondering if anyone else tried running an ebay store..
I'm using my ebay store but I'm having a hell of a time trying to advertise it.
I'm running google adwords.. but its not really doing it for me.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MammaDukes (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm interested in this too. Hope some more reply!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

My wife has a few Ebay stores and a store on Etsy. I'm don't think she does anything with adwords, Google or anything, but we have steady, daily business seven days a week. It took a little while to get the sales at the beginning but all of a sudden, boom! At first we were thrilled the day we had four sales and were happy. Now we get 25-30 and even up to 40 items a day. It's a lot of work keeping that approval rating at 100% but it's necessary to become a power seller on Ebay. You get more recognition. 
Etsy has lower fees so we get more profit from our Etsy sales but the volume isn't quite there yet.


----------



## MammaDukes (Jan 20, 2009)

gmille39 said:


> My wife has a few Ebay stores and a store on Etsy. I'm don't think she does anything with adwords, Google or anything, but we have steady, daily business seven days a week. It took a little while to get the sales at the beginning but all of a sudden, boom! At first we were thrilled the day we had four sales and were happy. Now we get 25-30 and even up to 40 items a day. It's a lot of work keeping that approval rating at 100% but it's necessary to become a power seller on Ebay. You get more recognition.
> Etsy has lower fees so we get more profit from our Etsy sales but the volume isn't quite there yet.



ETSY!! I remember hearing about that a while back, but couldn't for the life of me remember the name! Thanks!

I think I'm gonna do both as well. Why not right?


----------



## lordygb (Jul 18, 2009)

our site has a steady traffic from ebay...keeps up the sales anyhow..we do use adwords aswell but sparingly as this sometimes ends up very non cost effective


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I run an ebay store...but find it hard to advertise also........slow at first but the sales are starting to pick up.

INked


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I would never use google adwords to advertise my ebay, ebay take their fees in my opinion because they provide the traffic. If you are paying google then i would suggest setting up a seperate store to direct that traffic (one which doesnt charge 10%). 

I wouldnt bother selling something on ebay that doesnt revolve around keywords that people are actually likely to type. For example we find it impossible to sell t shirts with random patterns on them, however something that is based off keywords like geek, nerd etc. will fly out.


----------



## lordygb (Jul 18, 2009)

in response we mainly use ebay as an extra source of income..you are right aswell..our themed tees do go well as they are themed names..i.e..Top Gun tee shirt.We use sparingly ad words in relation to our site, which is a little hit and miss.I was wondering tho ,,,how do you get higher in the listings in ebay ..is it a similar process


----------

